# A Bhajan (Indian Prayer Song) I wrote



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just wrote my first Bhajan (Indian prayer song) for Lord Ganesha called "Ganapathi Ohm". Let me know what you think, I'm proud of it. Prayer songs have lots of repeating sections, so this follows in that vision and spirit. It is meant to put you in a trance and meditative state.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Beautiful! Very relaxing and soothing. Does it have any influence from Indian music? I hear a touch of exoticism mixed into its European classical style...nicely done!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Beautiful! Very relaxing and soothing. Does it have any influence from Indian music? I hear a touch of exoticism mixed into its European classical style...nicely done!


Definitely an influence from classical Indian Music. I think you can assess my influences better than I can, haha!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina (and others), one thing I can say about my playing/composition style is that I like to throw in lots of syncopation that is more of a concept found in funk and fusion rather than classical music I feel. You can correct me if that isn't accurate, but even my Nocturne has lots of syncopated portions in it.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I would call it a fine blending of East and West. It would sound good also in any one one of several instrumentations.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sounds like the Bacchanale from Samson and Delilah. _Ay oh whey oh, ay oh whey oh, Walk like an Egyptian _

Edit: I also can't help but notice it is the exact same thing repeated 5 times with only the slightest variation on the melody, and then a coda. This doesn't resemble classical music at all. It is the same outlining of a scale above the same chords over and over again.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

dzc4627 said:


> Sounds like the Bacchanale from Samson and Delilah. _Ay oh whey oh, ay oh whey oh, Walk like an Egyptian _
> 
> Edit: I also can't help but notice it is the exact same thing repeated 5 times with only the slightest variation on the melody, and then a coda. This doesn't resemble classical music at all. It is the same outlining of a scale above the same chords over and over again.


Which is the point of Indian Prayer Classical Music.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> I would call it a fine blending of East and West. It would sound good also in any one one of several instrumentations.


Thank you!


----------

